# weanling show prep?



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so i just got this gawjuss new weanling 10 months old quarter horse pally, amazing conformation and breeding and want to start him in halter classes in several months in 2010. 

i have never shown in halter so would like to know what they have to look like to u braid in QH halter class, do u clip, do u paint white hooves black any info would be great specialy bout how to prepare the mane 

thank youuu


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I can answer no other question besides the hoof one: 

White Foot/ Stripes = Clear Polish

Black Foot= Black Polish

Wish I could with the rest, but I'm not too great with halter...


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

You will want to band his mane here are a couple pictures to see what it looks like

http://www.horsechannel.com/images/horse-grooming/080407_fi057.jpg

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/3/7/2/0/5/mane_banding.jpg


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ow ok i was told to not band QH weanlings just cut them short so im not suree:?


----------

